

Understanding your product's focus through UI - kneath
http://warpspire.com/tipsresources/personal/whats-your-focus/comment-page-1/#comment-228913

======
bboettger
Seems like a visual display of the timeless recommendations by Seth Godin in
The Big Red Fez (<http://www.sethgodin.com/fez/>).

Although newspapers are dying, this is something any good newspaper designer
knows: the eye should immediately go to the most important thing on the page
and sequence through the additional items ranked by importance. It doesn't
matter if something is first on the page if it isn't the most dominant thing
on the page.

